# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Transworld and Dead Winter Con SPECIAL SHOW



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Episode XXIV

Double, Double Toil and Trouble comes at you this episode as we bring you double coverage of the Transworld and Dead Winter conventions. Non-stop madness begins with the big show in the haunt industry, Transworld. Interviews include; Sue Grey from the Insane Shane Party, a big scoop from the one and only Tater, Quan from Darklight, TicketLeap, Charles Terry, Cliff Allen, Dapper Cadaver, SyFy’s Face/Off contestant House, Shattered FX, and Tracy talks about her haunt charity book. The show continues by mixing in coverage form the horror themed Dead Winter Con in Kentucky. You will hear from horror celebrities including; Sal Lizard –Vampire Santa, Flatline, Scares that Care, Monster Man’s Cleve Hall, and convention organizer Brian Sizemore for the lowdown on Dead Winter 2014.
The Round Table of Terror takes a break this episode as we pack in all of the extra convention coverage. The regular roundtable format will return in the next episode.

Badger finds time to bring you Deadline News and the Unknown Scare Actor will make you face the 5th instalment of basic fears in Face You Fear. Storm plays the name game in a Haunt Minute, and Jerry Vayne keeps the pace of the show dark and rocking with another amazing music selection. Contest details come in pairs with a Transworld Bingo winner, and your chance to win a new Gruesome Giveaway. Convention coverage kicks off on the Big Scary Show with two big conventions and all the twisted tales that are fit to be told.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode XXIV featured music:
10/31 by The B Movie Monsters
Lucky Number 666 by Die Monster Die
Welcome to Insanity Hall by Demented a Go Go

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

With the newest Big Scary Show comes the March Gruesome Giveaway (sponsored by Screamline Studios). If you'd like to win a great prize, answer the following question:

What is Cleve Hall's ringtone?

If you think you know the answer (which is in the show) send your answer along with your name, email, and phone number to [email protected]. This contest ends at Midnight on Tuesday April 2nd. Good luck and thanks again to Screamline Studios for supplying this fantastic prize.


----------

